

Robots [pics] - juliend2
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/03/robots.html

======
ZenzerNet
Check out this video of Big Dog: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHJJQ0zNNOM>

It's pretty creepy, when you imagine what's to come...

~~~
palish
Also, here's a video of Big Dog's early predecessor:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXJZVZFRFJc>

------
jrbedard
I like the one with Arnold Schwarzenegger and the robotic arm. He probably
gets Cyberdyn flashbacks from his movies.

~~~
wushupork
I was just thinking the same thing. LOL

------
speek
Maybe this could be the thing that brings back technology companies to
Massachusetts? A big chunk (I'd say a majority, but I didn't count) of these
robots are from companies in or around Boston (including my favorite BigDog
from Boston Dynamics in Waltham).

Maybe we'll call it Robot Cove?

Edit: I do realize this is an article from boston.com...

~~~
bitwize
I work in Boston's robotics industry. Business is actually pretty good, if not
actually booming, the general shittiness of the economy notwithstanding.

~~~
speek
Where do you work? (If you don't mind me asking)

------
babo
Is the anybody out there doing robotics in a start-up or this is the
playground of well funded research?

~~~
spydez
Well, there is Trevor Blackwell (of YC), who started Anybots...

<http://anybots.com/>

------
Eliezer
Oh this is totally going to end up as a huge venture capital fad. 5 years? 20
years? Hard to say exactly when.

After that, it's totally going to hit the world like a sack of bricks.

------
jmtame
Robotic Nation from Marshall Brain (the "how stuff works" guy)

------
Silentio
Have we learned nothing? Don't name your robot HAL!

------
albertcardona
The Toyota trumpeters approached the uncanny valley. They have an "X-files"
alien species look to me.

